# help - high ovaries!! *



## cvc1

Hi there - I am new to this so please excuse me if I do not set things out right!
I have been trying with my husband for a baby for 3 years without success. I finally had a laparoscopy 3 weeks a go which shows I have severe endometriosis and very high positionned ovaries. My consultant has said that the position of my ovaries means that only IVF is a treatment option and even then he does not know how egg retreival would take place. He says he thinks there are only two places in the Country which would be willing to try which would involve IVF through collecting the eggs using a laparoscopy. The consultant made it sound impossible and I feel very distraught. Anyone in a similar position?


----------



## Caz

Hello CVC, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Firstly  for the seemingly impossible diagnosis your consultant has given you. Did he happen to mention where he thoguht you could get your eggs retrieved under laparsocopy? I don't know any clinics who specifically do this but I have seena few ladies on FF who have had this done so I would say it's not as hopeless as it first looks, althoguh may mean a bit more travelling about to get it done than you might first have anticipated.

Probably the best place to ask about this would be in Peer Support but you could also have a look at the Endo boards here:

*Peer Support (for asking general questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's a couple more links that I hope you find useful:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. We use this time to do "Chat School" and will show you all the fab features of our chat rooms and just how suportive live chat can be.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

I hope you find the information and support you seek on here and wish you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## jan27

I have high ovaries too.  Have discussed this with consultant recently who commented that if you respond to IVF drugs and produce lots of follicles the ovaries become heavy and drop down with the weight.... hope that helps

Good luck

jan27


----------



## emsy25

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Kamac80

Hi cvc1 and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear of the severe endo and high ovaries - ive never heard of that before. I hope something can be done for you and loads of luck.

Kate xx​


----------



## cvc1

Thank you to all of you who replied - I have been away for a couple of weeks - hence the delay in acknowledging your replies! Also, I must admit that I have found it tricky to use the site.
To the lady who also has high ovaries, have you started any IVF treatment yet to see if the ovaries have enlarged?
Once again thanks for all the helpful comments - it is nice to not feel alone anymore! C xx


----------



## jan27

Hi C

I am a poor responder so my ovaries so far have been difficult to stimulate, the one follicle on the last cycle was difficuklt to get to because of its position in relation to my bowel and blood vessels so had to covert to iui.  I'm sure, however, hat if i had many follies the ovaries would have dropped making it easier.  I started stims tonight on a new cycle so may be different story next time 
jan27


----------



## cvc1

Hi there....
sorry to hear that you have had a poor response so far - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you on the next cycle.....
I am still in limbo at the moment as to what to do next....my consultant has suggested a trial run of the fertility drugs to see if the ovaries will drop to make e/c easier......please do keep in touch with how you are getting on - it is such a relief to be able to talk to someone experiencing similar difficulties...
C xx


----------



## Caz

Hi again CVC.

For what it's worth, it might well be worth trying that and seeing what happens. 
Have you investigated whether you could have your eggs retrieved under lapasrocopy or not? I have seen it done on FF and may be worth asking in pre support to see who and where this has been done.

C~x


----------



## fayebo

just wanted to pop by and say hello and welcome cvc1 , i have never heard of this before .... thanks for sharing , i am sorry your options are ltd  thats rotten don't give up hope , my thoughts are u lots of love Faye xxx


----------



## cvc1

thanks!!!
how do i get into "pre support" - sorry - bit of a muppet when it comes to understanding the web page!!
C x


----------



## Caz

Here's a link for you:

*Peer Support (for asking general questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

Just start a new topic there just like you did when you first posted on here and I am sure someone will be along soon to answer your query. 

C~x


----------



## Loubie101

Hi CVC1 - I just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF and that I really hope you fond some answers to your questions   

Good luck with your treatment 

Loubie xx


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi CVC,

Sorry to hear about the endo and ovary problem. I have stage 4 endo and a frozen pelvis with my ovaries in such a position that my consultant also felt they would have difficultly doing egg collection and that doing it via a Lap might be the only option. Boy was I freaked out by that!! 

When we went for our first IVF consultattion, I mentioned this and was told that the frozen pelvis is a good thing as they will know exactly the ovaries are!!

Suffice it to say, EC went fine and by the normal methods too - so don't give up hope.

Sometimes a second opinion is what you need.

Hope this helps a little

Karen x


----------

